# FaxServer...



## kjh (17. September 2004)

Hallo an alle!

Folgendes Problem: Es gibt eine Telefonbuchse und ein Modem an dem Server, es sind mehrere Nummern (MSN) auf diese Telefonbuchse geleitet. So jetzt soll der Faxserver (z.b. Hylafax) erkennen von welcher MSN das einkommende Fax kommt, zwecks bei bestimmte MSN --> Fax an bestimmte E-Mailadresse. Ist das irgendwie möglich?

Vielen Dank!

kjh


----------



## imweasel (18. September 2004)

Hi,

also bei ISDN u. HylaFAX geht das. EInfach mal die manpages durchsuchen oder bei google nach *hylafax msn* suchen.
Sollten dann noch Probleme auftreten, einfach melden und Fehlerposten.


----------



## kjh (25. Oktober 2004)

weiß jemand sicher, dass das auch mit nem normalem Modem geht?!


----------



## kjh (28. Oktober 2004)

so... jetzt mal etwas konkreter:

Server und so ist eingerichtet, Faxe kann ich auch empfangen! Hab ein US Robotics (3com) 56k Modem. Auf der leitung die ins modem geht liegen zwei MSN-Nummern! Die eingehenden Faxe werden auch schon weitergeleitet, jedeoch immer und egal an welche Nummer das Fax kommt! Was  ist zu tun?!


----------

